# ERRATA - CERM 12th Edition



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

Purchased new Fall 2011 in prep for Spring 2012 exam. 1st time taker.

Only one item found so far


Page 17-8. Equation 17.31 Hazen-William exponential value for C should be 1.85 (not 1.185).



It seems that I've found more than this, but maybe just never documented everything like I should. lol. Feel free to add here as necessary.

Also, check your 12th Editions. The first copy I receievd in the mail was missing most of Chapters 37-41 !. I contacted PPI and they were great - sent me a new copy in the mail. Just FYI.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 12, 2012)

Jason, you remind me of myself. When I was studying, I flagged everything that I thought could be errata (or suggested corrections/changes/additions) from nearly every source I studied from. After I passed everything (Survey, Seismic, 8-Hour), I submitted my findings to the authors. Lindberg, Hiner, Mansour, Goswami, etc. - even NCEES!

1.) I'd suggest sending your findings to the publisher(s)/author(s). I find that they typically welcome the feedback.

2.) Be careful about bringing up errata that is already identified by the publisher. I believe the correction you mention above is already "official" errata on PPI's website. http://powertopass.ppi2pass.com/EMARS/errataLogin.jsf

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 12, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> Jason, you remind me of myself. When I was studying, I flagged everything that I thought could be errata (or suggested corrections/changes/additions) from nearly every source I studied from. After I passed everything (Survey, Seismic, 8-Hour), I submitted my findings to the authors. Lindberg, Hiner, Mansour, Goswami, etc. - even NCEES! 1.) I'd suggest sending your findings to the publisher(s)/author(s). I find that they typically welcome the feedback. 2.) Be careful about bringing up errata that is already identified by the publisher. I believe the correction you mention above is already "official" errata on PPI's website. http://powertopass.ppi2pass.com/EMARS/errataLogin.jsf Keep up the good work.


Thanks ptatohed,

I've tried logging onto the PPI Errata site a few times since last fall but have troubles each time - I think their site has issues. I'd rather post here anyway - for those of us who need the corrections now with 1 month to go.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 12, 2012)

Jason,

I see your point but there are about three dozen official errata (yours included) on PPI's site for the CERM 12 1st printing (none for the 2nd printing). I think it's best if each book owner goes to the official errata page themselves. In fact, this is probably the first thing everyone should do with all their books as they begin their studies. Anyway, thanks again and good luck!


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 12, 2012)

If the Author's want them posted they can come to me. If I make any more effort for the Author's benefit I'll request a refund for a faulty product. Particularly the Korman text.

thanks,

Jason


----------

